# Fontella Bass (Rescue Me)



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2012)

We just lost a well-loved rhythm and blues singer of the '60s, Fontella Bass passed on December 26, 2012.  Most of us remember her for her big hit of 1965, Rescue Me.  I recall holding the imaginary microphone and singing and dancing along with her.   Rest in peace Fontella, you hold a special place in our hearts. :glittered:


----------

